# Can we talk iPod/MP3 integration??



## rrtec (Sep 5, 2008)

I have a 1997 740i with the disk changer, tapedeck and AM/FM. I would really like to retain the 6 disc changer but would like a clean aux port integrated into the system. I have seen a couple kits although they take the place of the Disc Changer, which I do not want to sacrifice. ALSO most of them are for 99-2001..

Is there any info out there for installing an aux jack? 

I bought a tape insert deal for the iopd although it is not ideal.

Thanks in advance.:flush:


----------



## rrtec (Sep 5, 2008)

I had an alternate idea today.. Can i remove the tape deck and install a single din unit with aux in that slot then rust run second set of speaker wires to feed the speakers? It has been a while since I have done stereo installs and cant see a reason it wont work.. (ready for flamesuit)


----------



## Payback (Jan 11, 2009)

I would remove the tape deck and install a single din with ipod connections. There are some good head units that will allow you to control the ipod thru the head unit. No need to be interested in retaining the use of a cd changer. Its almost obsolete!


----------

